# How to track blade on restored bandsaw



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

After tearing down and putting an old 16" Walker-Turner bandsaw together, I don't know how to make the blade track. The wheels are not crowned (as originally manufactured). The new urethane tires are flat and the manufacturer does not recommend crowning the tire. I have aligned the wheels. There seems to be no happy medium by tilting the top wheel. Turning by hand, the blade wanders off the inside or outside of the wheel after 10-12 revolutions. I havn't used a bandsaw since jr high shop class and I learned nothing about how the machines worked so any advice would be greatly appreciated. I would love to show you how nice it looks now, but can't figure how to insert an image (?)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this should help*

Wheels should not be co-planer..... at about 6:50 in:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Wheels should not be cop-planer at about 6:50 in:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGbZqWac0jU


Dave Paine posted that video for me when I got my bandsaw. It's a great video. Don't mess with the wheels.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Order some glue on rubber tires and toss those urethane one's in the trash.

Then crown them. 

I do somewhat disagree about not messing with the wheels. Both my large BS have several adjustments to move the top wheel in several directions.


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

There is a lot of useful bandsaw info in the video that I will refer to often. Thanks.


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

New rubber tires are available? The method of crowning tires I have seen on utube involves some sort of power grinder and mechanical skill, both of which I would have to acquire. I am coming to the conclusion that I do, indeed, need crowned tires. I am willing to throw out my new urethane ones. What's the best way to crown tires?:huh:


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

Before I pitch my new urethane tires, does anyone know why this simple solution wouldn't work?
Take wheels off machine. Take tires off wheels. Apply Gorilla Tape to wheels in layers and widths to accomodate a final rounded cross-section. Reinstall tires and wheels.:blink:
If this brainstorm gets poo-pooed, I will order rubber tires and start building a cradle to set up with a disc sander for proper crowning. Thanks for your help and your patience.:smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

johnnyk said:


> I would love to show you how nice it looks now, but can't figure how to insert an image (?)


We love to see pictures.

The Site Help forum has a "sticky" message for how to post pictures on this site.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

johnnyk said:


> Before I pitch my new urethane tires, does anyone know why this simple solution wouldn't work?
> Take wheels off machine. Take tires off wheels. Apply Gorilla Tape to wheels in layers and widths to accomodate a final rounded cross-section. Reinstall tires and wheels.:blink:
> If this brainstorm gets poo-pooed, I will order rubber tires and start building a cradle to set up with a disc sander for proper crowning. Thanks for your help and your patience.:smile:


 I would try it. In my admittedly limited experience, it doesn't take much of a crown to make a belt track properly, so I'd expect the same might be true for a bandsaw blade. 

I have an old (~1946) Delta 14" BS, and the aluminum wheels are crowned, so the flat urethane tires I put on it conform to the crown & work fine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Before messin' with the tires..*

Try aligning the wheels in a different attitude than you have at present.
Assumming the drive wheel is "fixed" it may be easier to move the upper wheel either in or out or tilt it slightly....I donno?

Warner Construction may have some more tips for you as he is the Old Iron Fanatic here. :yes: Quoting:
"I do somewhat disagree about not messing with the wheels. Both my large BS have several adjustments to move the top wheel in several directions." 


In any case use a long straight edge that will bear on the upper and lower wheels ..rim to rim just to see where you are now.
Post a photo to show what you have. :yes:


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, Dave. I realize how important pictures are. Maybe this picture will show in my reply now. Hey, it worked! Here is a second pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Woodnthings. I previously made 4 blocks to fasten to a straight edge to assure the wheels were parallel and on the same plane. (The blocks because the wheel housings protrude into the plane of the wheels.) The top wheel tilts in and out. That's what I have been adjusting, but like I said, there is no happy medium (middle); the band will eventually move to the outside or the inside. Guess they need a little crown. Forgive me, the straight edge with blocks would be too tedious to reinact for a picture.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

johnnyk said:


> View attachment 54579
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, Dave. I realize how important pictures are. Maybe this picture will show in my reply now. Hey, it worked! Here is a second pic.


Thanks for the pictures. The machine looks terrific. Good job on the restore. :thumbsup:

I hope you can solve the tracking issue. Sorry I am not able to offer any additional suggestions.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've heard of people using washers to move the wheel out. Is that a no no?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

johnnyk said:


> Thanks Woodnthings. I previously *made 4 blocks to fasten to a straight edge to assure the wheels were parallel and on the same plane.* (The blocks because the wheel housings protrude into the plane of the wheels.) The top wheel tilts in and out. That's what I have been adjusting, but like I said, there is no happy medium (middle); the band will eventually move to the outside or the inside. Guess they need a little crown. Forgive me, the straight edge with blocks would be too tedious to reinact for a picture.


Beautiful restoration!

Since co-planer is not desirable, what if you offset one? You could keep the shafts in the same plane, just see if moving one in or out will help. :blink:


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark Duginske's "Bandsaw Handbook" makes a big deal of using a straightedge to put both wheels on the same plane. I am not opposed to offsetting the wheels, but I have never heard any dimensions given for doing so, or for that matter, whether it should be in or out. All this conversation has been very helpful. I will take action soon and let you know how it goes...
P.S. I think I'm starting to get the hang of the pictures thing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice WT. I like the style of those saws. I would order rubber tires and glue them on. 

Get them from here: http://woodworkerstoolworks.com/sto...roducts_id=4&zenid=8h2jvteifomf5rs4pg7ra117a0

I just ordered 32" tires and 36" tires from Bobby.

I have crowned tires several different ways. Last time I sanded the relief of the crown in a board with my spindle sander. Then I glued some 60g sand paper to it, wedged it against the tire and turned the wheel by hand. Didn't take to long, they don't have to be exactly perfect either.

Having a crown on your tires is the same thing as the crowns that are on all my flat belt pulley's. The belt or blade wants to ride the high spot of the crown.

I would leave the wheels alone right now and get some rubber tires and go from there.


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

Appreciate the advice WCI, and the link for rubber tires. I wonder why a manufacturer doesn't offer crowned tires? You have more experience than I do, but I'm going to blunder along with the taped-up wheel crown idea before tearing it off and using your rubber tire crowning method. This is my hobby, so I've got some other stuff I've got to do before I get back with you all on this.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Alex Snodgrass is simply the best!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, the last idea...?*

Maybe you got a weird blade? If the blade won't lay out flat on a flat surface it could be welded catty-wompous and won't track correctly.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

johnnyk said:


> Appreciate the advice WCI, and the link for rubber tires. I wonder why a manufacturer doesn't offer crowned tires? You have more experience than I do, but I'm going to blunder along with the taped-up wheel crown idea before tearing it off and using your rubber tire crowning method. This is my hobby, so I've got some other stuff I've got to do before I get back with you all on this.
> Thanks again everyone.



That may just work for a while. What may happen is the urethane tires may walk off the wheels too.

The whole reason to crown the tires on the saw is to also get them evened up and the wheel with the tire in a nice consistent circle. 

If you need anything else, don't be afraid to post some more questions so we can help you out.


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Maybe you got a weird blade? If the blade won't lay out flat on a flat surface it could be welded catty-wompous and won't track correctly.


I ordered a new blade and it acts the same. I gotta get some CROWN!


----------



## johnnyk (Nov 7, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That may just work for a while. What may happen is the urethane tires may walk off the wheels too.
> 
> The whole reason to crown the tires on the saw is to also get them evened up and the wheel with the tire in a nice consistent circle.
> 
> If you need anything else, don't be afraid to post some more questions so we can help you out.


Now I get your meaning; crowning on your own wheels helps true-up the whole wheel and tire assembly, doesn't it? I'll order the rubber tomorrow.


----------

